# Nunns creek, Hessel



## Fowlersduckhunter

Does anyone know when the fishing season opens and closes in Nunns creek? i'd like to fish it, but heard it doesnt open till later and may have some gear restrictions? Any help would be great...


----------



## troutguy26

Dnr website is very helpful


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

troutguy26 said:


> Dnr website is very helpful


cant find anything on it..tryed and theres no links about nunns and theres nothing in the guide...


----------



## troutguy26

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211883--,00.html

Just click whereever youd like to fish. Easy cheesy


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

troutguy26 said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211883--,00.html
> 
> Just click whereever youd like to fish. Easy cheesy


thanks, that helped alot! appreciate it


----------



## gvollmer

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Does anyone know when the fishing season opens and closes in Nunns creek? i'd like to fish it, but heard it doesnt open till later and may have some gear restrictions? Any help would be great...


I am from Pittsburgh PA and have been going to Cedarville, Hessel every year for pike fishing and Ive been told there are trout in Nunns creek, but from the main rode 134(ibelieve this is the name of the road) It looks like a very narrow stream. Would love to do some catch and release fly fishing there. Can you assist with letting me know where to go??? I know there is a road the goes along upstream, but the stream never seams to widen? I can give you me private email address is you don't wish to post to everyone. I will be in cedarville may 26th thru June 1st. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robert Holmes

The only EUP river or stream that you can mention on this site is the St Marys River.


----------



## gvollmer

Robert Holmes said:


> The only EUP river or stream that you can mention on this site is the St Marys River.


Super Sorry! Didn't know how else to ask the questions.


----------



## casscityalum

gvollmer said:


> Super Sorry! Didn't know how else to ask the questions.


You did ok. Just ask for pms. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GuppyII

Most of that is private property north of 134 so unless you have permission its off limits.


----------



## GuppyII

I was wrong I was thinking about a creek a few miles sown the road. Sorry.


----------

